# Short stick training in your KMA



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2004)

How many of you train with bonebreakers / dan bongs?  These are very short sticks, the length of which is approximately the length of one's fingerspan and with cords on one end.


----------



## dohap (Dec 9, 2004)

I do :ultracool 
My students also got to....


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

We have something similar called Dan Bong but without the rope and the are held in the middle and used is an extension of normal hand movements and techniques


----------



## dohap (Jan 6, 2005)

that's second type of dan bong, coming from In Hyuk Suh's lineage.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok though i like the thought of the rope ones they sound quite painful, though i'm not sure how likelly you are to find sticks with rope on one end on the street for self defense


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm curious if any of you Hapkidoins use danbongs to aid you in your joint locks?

Mr. Bob D. teaches dan bong, I sure hope he pops in to contribute here.


----------



## bignick (Jan 6, 2005)

One of my tkd instructors studies hapkido as well and, yes, he does use a dan bong...for joint locks, strikes...etc

More than that, I can't really tell you.


----------



## dohap (Jan 7, 2005)

dmdfromhamilton said:
			
		

> Ok though i like the thought of the rope ones they sound quite painful, though i'm not sure how likelly you are to find sticks with rope on one end on the street for self defense



The thing I'll tell is rather uncommonly heard among KMA stylists used to train forms and combos with easy partner...
It's even questionable if dan bong is really painfull used this way.   I've fought many times against dan bong to see if the snaps are really hard and don't feel it very dangerous. Definitelly it's not the best way of using this tool. There are better ones and I personally don't teach it anymore in traditional way.
Take dan bong and get into the ring with muay thai practitioner (no gloves) and You will see if the snaps are working. No way to knock anybody out.


----------



## iron_ox (Jan 7, 2005)

Shesulsa,

In traditional Hapkido, the dan bong takes three forms: (well, three lengths) - one that is 24 inches long, one that is 12 inches long (with or without rope) and one that is 4-5 inches long.

Dojunim Choi, Yong Sul used these weapons mainly in a striking capacity - the longest used in anti-sword, long knife defense, the two smaller as anti-personnel weapons.  There was some limited joint locks, but they were fast and effecient, not like some of the 4 or 5 stage motions seen today.

The strikes were generally targeted against joints and soft spots (or nerve clusters) on the body.  Striking was accomplished with both blunt end striking and wrist twisting motions.  The second type of strike, using a twist of the wrist would not be very effective against large muscle groups, and produces most often only a sting there unless the strike is really on target - these strikes were generally targeted toward smaller bones or smaller joints, wrist, finger etc.  

Having carried a 12 inch dan bong my entire career in nightclubs, I can say that for a simple weapon, it is very effective - moreover, I was never concerned it could be used against me if dropped - in the hands of most it is useless.


----------

